# Can goat's milk be used in m&p ??



## shivani (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi!! I have got some goat's milk from a friend..i will make a cold process batch with it,and will still have some milk remaining..any suggestions how it can be utilised for other purpose or can it be used in m&p process??


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 2, 2013)

Interesting. I've used goats milk M & P base before and I've read about people adding powdered goats milk to M & P as well but not fresh milk. Not sure it would be a good thing, but so not an expert.


----------



## shivani (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanx derpina!!


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 4, 2013)

Powdered goat's milk is fine to add to melt and pour base. Usually 1 teaspoon per pound of soap is all you need.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 4, 2013)

I have never tried it. Let me know if you add it and how it turns out, Shivani


----------



## shivani (Dec 5, 2013)

I made CP with it only..rest is freezing..


----------



## shivani (Dec 5, 2013)

Here's it.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 9, 2013)

Turned out great, Shivani! I like it.


----------



## judymoody (Dec 9, 2013)

shivani said:


> Hi!! I have got some goat's milk from a friend..i will make a cold process batch with it,and will still have some milk remaining..any suggestions how it can be utilised for other purpose or can it be used in m&p process??



I don't do M&P but from my reading, I believe that fresh ingredients would spoil if added to M&P soap.  This is not the case in CP.  I'm glad you went that route.  Your soap is lovely.


----------



## shivani (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you!!  this is the one made with remaining milk.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 10, 2013)

Shivani they look absolutely gorgeous. The 2nd batch has me craving caramel. How did you get that swirl effect in the 2nd batch?


----------



## shivani (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanx derpina!! I separated the batter in two at medium trace..one was plain,one brown..then I poured the layers one after other in a U pattern..then swirled also in  U pattern,first diagonal from one side,then the opp side..i hope u understood.


----------



## shivani (Dec 10, 2013)

I think I made it complicated..simply,zigzag one after other,the in 8 pattern swirl diaogonaly from both sides.


----------



## seven (Dec 24, 2013)

I just remember, i made a small batch of mp base a while ago. And in my true clueless style, added fresh gm to it. I just looked and it was fine (surprisingly). No mold growth/funky stuff that the eyes can see. I think the batch is a couple of months old. Am gonna cut a piece and take it to the shower, and let the rest sit to age.


----------



## shivani (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok..that means you make your own m&p base..bt did u try it in premade base?


----------



## seven (Dec 26, 2013)

shivani said:


> Ok..that means you make your own m&p base..bt did u try it in premade base?



shivani, i did not try it in a premade base, unfortunately. i tested the soap last night, it seems fine, no funky stuff.


----------



## shivani (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok, thanx seven..i think I must try it tomorrow..just one soap..then I vil update.


----------



## seven (Dec 26, 2013)

shivani said:


> Ok, thanx seven..i think I must try it tomorrow..just one soap..then I vil update.



shivani, if you have powdered goats milk, then by all means, i prefer that one just to be safer. but there's nothing wrong with doing an experiment with just 1 soap with fresh goats milk. i am curious myself. good luck with your experiment


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 26, 2013)

shivani said:


> Ok, thanx seven..i think I must try it tomorrow..just one soap..then I vil update.




Let us know how it goes! I am very curious now


----------

